# EXPERIMENT! ARE U WITH ME?!



## vin (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm gonna try and stay away from this site for a week and see what happens. At my best Im prob 75% DP free (if there's such thing). I know it helps to keep connected with you guys but I don't think i'm doing myself any good by reading into dp all the time. I know that alot of people simply use this and the chatroom to escape dp and to talk about something completely different but i can't seem to forget about dp whilst i'm here. i'll be back in a week to give you the lowdown if there is any - everyones probably tried this already!


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

Couldnt agree more, what crops up alot from those who have recovered is to leave this site alone im afraid, all dp sites. Although they can be extremely useful when under bad dp or feeling particularily bad, it does seem we shouldnt come on here daily, reading about other bad symptoms can make you 'create' them in you.


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm quite new here, but i think that what you have suggested may help in the short term, but you'll have to think about dp again sooner or later. I've been thinking of trying to reduce my negative feelings and harmful reactions to the dr symptoms that seem to exacerpate the dp. That might be the only way to totally release from dp. Then again i suppose it's that sort of analytical thinking that has got me in this position in the first place. oh well :roll: ... What do you think ppl?


----------

